# Enter password in *your* keyboard layout



## fatherwilliam (Nov 13, 2008)

I'm primarily a linux user, and I just bought a Mac. I have two user accounts one for me and one for my girlfriend.  I use the dvorak keyboard layout, and she uses the standard (US) keyboard layout.  When you try to switch users, you are forced to enter the password in the layout of the current user (not the user you are switching to).  This makes it difficult for my gf to switch to her account (since she has to enter her password in dvorak).  In KDE on my linux machine, when switching to a user, you enter the password in their layout.  Is there a way to change this on the mac?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Giaguara (Nov 13, 2008)

Hi and welcome 

Go to System Preferences > International > Input Menu >> select the layouts you want to use, and tick on "show input menu in menu bar".
Then go to (always in sys.prefs) to Users > Login Options > make also sure that "show input menu in login window" is selected.


----------



## fatherwilliam (Nov 13, 2008)

Thanks Giaguara!

I followed your advice, and now I have an input menu in the main login window, although when I use the 'fast user switching' to select a user without going through the login window there is no input menu.  Is there any way to get it there too?

Thanks again.


----------



## Giaguara (Nov 14, 2008)

Hm.. when you need the fast user switch to get to her account, you might have to change the layout (from menubar) first. I'll test that at work as at home I don't want to create multiple accounts  to see if there is anotehr way.


----------

